# May 2015 Member Monthly Giveaway! Winner - lckstckn2smknbrls



## Jim

*Contest Starts Today and ends on June 1, 2015.* *If you made at least 4 posts in April 2015 you're eligible.*

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:* *Read the Rules above!*

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a Snip from Boomerang tools. I have been using this tool since 2012 and it is still going strong. This is a very handy tool to attach to your beltor a bag. I keep mine attached to my striper bag and it rocks! Cuts braid like butter!

https://www.boomerangtool.com/


----------



## Y_J

Count me *IN*


----------



## ggoldy

In


----------



## lovedr79

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy

in - for May


----------



## crazymanme2

in


----------



## safetyfast

In


----------



## Steve A W

In


----------



## bdrechsel

In


----------



## FishingCop

in


----------



## BigTerp

*IN*


----------



## kcsphil

in.


----------



## BuffaloTinny22

I'm in!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In.


----------



## Moedaddy

IN


----------



## Kismet

IN


=D>


----------



## frydaddy

im in


----------



## RicksRodNReel

In


----------



## BassAddict

I "lost" mine, did Ahab send you mine to give away? It looks awfully familiar.......... Either way I am IN!


----------



## fool4fish1226

in


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## huntinfool

In


----------



## Skiffing

In!


----------



## Abraham

In please


----------



## earl60446

IN


----------



## Jim

This months winner is lckstckn2smknbrls.

Congrats man!


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Congrats. Way to go.


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Moedaddy

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Y_J

Right on... Congrats for sure.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Jim said:


> This months winner is lckstckn2smknbrls.
> 
> Congrats man!


Thanks.


----------



## crazymanme2

Congrats =D>


----------



## lswoody

Whoop, whoop!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I received the Snip today. 
It looks good but I couldn't figure out how to get the "integrated blade safety mechanism" to operate.
There are no directions on the package. I went to their website but that wasn't much help, I did stumble on to a video that mentioned in passing the trick to opening the blades.


----------

